

Ask HN: How do I get health insurance for my employees? - pilom

I'm at the point where my bootstrapped business is getting profitable enough for me to start looking into getting health insurance for me and another co-founder and whoever we bring in. Where should I start looking?
======
triviatise
You will most likely want to go through a broker. However keep in mind that
with just two people it can be very expensive. There are PEOs which run
payroll and provide benefits and HR. The big ones are administaff and ADP
total source. administaff I think has a min of 6 employees (or something like
that) Im not sure if ADP has a minimum.

Their fees typically run 3% of payroll, but you will save that by being in a
much larger risk pool.

there are many smaller PEOs which would cost less or require fewer employees
so just search for PEO

------
brudgers
With two or three people,there is little point in trying to establish a group
policy. As a place to start, the BC/BS website for your state will probably
provide you with online quotes for individual plans for each of you.

The big questions: how much coverage is your company going to provide for
employees, how do you handle vast discrepancies between the costs for
individual employees, and how do you handle dependent coverage.

------
solost
I use Paychex to process my payroll and they offer a health insurance service
which connected me with Blue Cross Blue Shield, this has worked out perfectly
for us.

------
staunch
Shockingly, there's a useful government web site that can help a lot
<http://www.healthcare.gov/>

